# Anavol Hardcore Review



## zombul (Jun 16, 2008)

It is hard to give a review on some supplements after only a single or even a couple trials sometimes especially a creatine or something of that nature but since these companies only send samples to review then that I will do.

 My next one is by NxLabs and is called Anavol Hardcore,nutritional info here

 This is one of them that it will be hard to give a thorough review on after one trial so I'll use it for a few days and keep this thread updated.My first day was ok.I certainly had energy and felt very strong but again it was day one.

  Day one rating 7


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lokks good I will be watching


----------



## zombul (Jun 17, 2008)

You know I wasnt real excited about trying this product to be honest so I know it has no placebo value but I seem just a little more jacked when I lift.It seems to geve me a very full feeling which could be from downing all those pills. I know it's odd but it gives me the feeling that after just a couple days that I am holding enough water to fill a small pond as well,so if its is that (which it claims to be )then this product is improving in my overall feel of it. My intensity was a 7.5 of 10 as well.

   I give it a 7.5 today.    I expected to give this a big fat 0 when I started but it has surprised me.


----------



## zombul (Jun 19, 2008)

Seems to have completly lost any effect on me now and does nothing but leave me bloated at this point. 
  I'll give it a 4. I honestly will not purchase this product.


----------



## bcute4u (Jun 19, 2008)

Really appreciate your honest review. Some of the reviews I read lead me to believe that they are company reps trying to push their products (its pathetic).

A side question, how do you post a new post? I dont see any button to do so.


----------



## zombul (Jun 20, 2008)

No problem,the supplement market is overflowing with garbage and bs advertisements that deceive everyone.I have a pretty good supply to alot of these supps so thought I would share my opinions on them w everyone else.
  If your asking how to post a new thread then go back to the forums page towards the top and click the "new thread" tab.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you for a honest review


----------

